# Blu-Rays and DVDs for music collecting



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

I was just wondering if the members purchase music video on Blu-Ray or DVD formats? And if so are you more likely to spend that money on operas or other classical music genres? 

Personally I find it hard to spend money on music Blu-Rays or DVDs. If I do buy something it is more likely to be opera or ballet because those are both visual as well as audio arts. I just can't justify in my mind spending $35.00 for a Blu-Ray of a symphony or chamber music when I can hear the music for a lot less on CD. The visual experience does not add a lot of value for me but as far as classical music is concerned. I do buy Blu-Rays of favorite musicians that are non-classical like Diana Krall but have yet to find myself a huge enough fan of any classical musician to buy everything they put out, even their Blu-Rays. 

So, do you collect classical music on these formats? 

Kevin


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Yes. Oh god yes.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

I don't see myself purchasing DVDs for symphonic or chamber music in the near future, it's not such a thrill for me to see the playing in the TV screen. But as for operas: oh, yes!


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Can anyone recommend me DVD's of good recordings of symphonic music (anything from Beethoven to Prokofiev) that has Dolby Digital or DTS? 
I'd love to watch and listen to a full symphony like that.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

For operas, staged dramas etc. I do purchase DVD/Blu-ray. That's about it as far DVD/Blu-ray is concerned.


----------



## humanbean (Mar 5, 2011)

I believe they are obsolete now that technology makes internet streaming is more viable. It's just a matter of migrating all of the current material over to a streaming medium - preferably ONE medium.

It would be great if they put some decent video recordings of Operas, instrumental performances, documentaries etc. on Netflix. But unfortunately it is completely lacking in the classical department. The only thing I've found close is Berlin Philharmonic's Digital Concert Hall. The quality is great, most videos having 1080p resolution. It seems like a decent deal if you have money to burn, but the pricing is much steeper than the measly $10 per month for Netflix. And of course the selection is limited to only one orchestra.


----------

